# Difference between normal and wide board?



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

the width...........


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

^ hahahahhahahaha :laugh: I saw that coming


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

fredericp64 said:


> ^ hahahahhahahaha :laugh: I saw that coming


Come on... some1 explain it to me. I need to know things like if it affects speed and things like that.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Considering nobody has answered yet, I'm going to have to give the most educated response as my inexperienced self can give.

Normal board is easier to maneuver but with your size 12 boots, there's a good chance you're going to get some overhang in the toe department. #1 it'll look stupid #2 when your turn sharply, your toes could catch in the snow, creating drag, and nobody wants that.

Wide board will float better in powder and will be more stable at high speeds. however, edge to edge response will be slightly slower than regular, but it's so fckin slight that it doesn't matter. If you ride mainly park than it might matter, otherwise not at all. If that's the case, than you may be okay by going a little more outwards with your stance 15/-15 as a minimum. 

I have a size 10.5 (163 lbs) boot and go wide board (160 cm) because it fits my riding style. Turns are not a problem at all. 

If you look at this vid, you'll see that the diff it not exuberant. YouTube - The Purpose of Wide Snowboards

basically the idea here is to go as thin as possible without getting overhang. Some regular boards are wider than others.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

daka123 said:


> I wear 12 size boots and Ive checked a lot of videos, and they always say that 12-15 (sizes) should get wide snowboard.
> Hmm my question is actually what is the real difference between both,


Wide boards are wider than non-wide boards of the same length 



> which one is in general better and why,


Whichever one your boot fits on in the binding without dragging a heel or toe in the snow is better.



> and which one should I look for (normal or wide size)? Ty.


There is no way to tell ahead of time because it depends on the actual size of the boot and the width of the board. The only way to be sure is to bring one of your boots with you when you go board shopping to see if the particular board you are buying is wide enough to let you work the edges without dragging foot parts in the snow.

Performance-wise, a wide board will *theoretically* be slower getting edge to edge... but in reality the difference in widths isn't usually enough to make much of a difference for most casual riding


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

You'll probably want a midwide board near or slightly under 26cm...

A buddy just got a 25.9cm board and has size 13 feet and without any boots just barefooting it he has barely any overhang.

The above poster is right, if your just park ratting it a bit of extra overhang might not be as big of a deal...if your doing more mountain stuff get a wide that fits you properly...speed loss will be minimal if at all..chances are you wont be hitting max speed anyways


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

1-1.5 cm in the waist.

Really, that's the only difference I see. Most of them have the same sidecut radius, they're just wider down the entire length.


----------

